# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Desperate Housewives Season 7 - News, Discussion and Spoilers

## tammyy2j

Vanessa Williams is joining the cast of Desperate Housewives!

The Ugly Betty alum will be a series regular on the forthcoming series of DH, according to TV Guide Magazine. 

âIâm a big fan of Vanessaâs work and Iâm so excited that sheâll be moving into the neighborhood next season to cause trouble in all the ladiesâ lives,â creator Marc Cherry said. 

âI think our mystery is going to involve Paul Young [returning cast member Mark Moses],â Marc added.

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Brian Austin Green is close to a deal to play a recurring role on "Desperate Housewives" next season.

Megan Fox's new husband will play a contractor who turns up the heat on Wisteria Lane as a potential love interest to one of the housewives.

The former "Beverly Hills, 90210" star has landed a couple major series on TV in recent years, including a recurring role on The CW's "Smallville," as well as series regular role on Fox's "Sarah Connor Chronicles."

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

They both sound like good additions to the cast.  I really liked Brian Austin Green the the Sarah Connor Chronicles.

----------


## tammyy2j

> They both sound like good additions to the cast.  I really liked Brian Austin Green the the Sarah Connor Chronicles.


Mr. Megan Fox is quite the hottie these days

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

HAVE you heard? There could be a new gossip girl joining the Desperate Housewives for a bitch and a natter over coffee on Wisteria Lane.

Susan, Gaby, Lynette, Bree... I'd like you to meet Chezza, who is being lined up for a part in the smash hit TV drama.

Why'aye pets - the Geordie singer is being targeted for a role in the show as she starts to set up her second life in America.

TERI HATCHER, who plays sexy suburban mum Susan in the Channel 4 hit, is lobbying producers to give X Factor judge CHERYL COLE a role lasting several episodes in the upcoming seventh season.

The part would catapult her to fame in the US and she'd follow in the footsteps of another UK talent show judge, JOHN BARROWMAN. He won rave reviews for his role as evil Patrick Logan in the last series of Desperate Housewives.

In an eXSclusive interview, Teri told me: "Cheryl is a great role model and exactly the sort of woman we would love to have a role on Desperate Housewives.

"Season seven is going to be a really great series and if she is fit enough I think it would be great to have her in a guest role for two or three episodes.

"With her looks she could cause some real trouble in Wisteria Lane.

"I am sure she would raise a few eyebrows from the residents there but in real life I hear she is an absolute darling and I think we would all get on so well."

But Teri wants the GIRLS ALOUD star to play a part far from her usual personality.

She added: "Cheryl is a really sweet, cute looking girl, so I think it would be really fun for her to play real trouble. Playing the bitch is always more fun I find.

"I am going to speak to the producer and get her involved if she wants, we would have great fun."

I reckon Cheryl just HAS to follow up on Teri's offer and join the ladies (FELICITY HUFFMAN, MARCIA CROSS, EVA LONGORIA PARKER). Desperate Housewives is one of my favourite shows and it's watched by nearly 20 million Americans every week.

And now she's trying to launch herself in the US for real after her split from ASHLEY COLE it's just the sort of exposure she needs.

I've been told Cheryl, who's still recovering from malaria, plans to spend the next month in the States laying the groundwork for her to spend even more time there next year after The X Factor.

She is even considering moving the filming of the judges' houses round of the show there, despite being told she should rest up in the UK until the end of August.

And she will definitely head back into the recording studio to continue work on her second album. A source revealed: "This is a key trip for Cheryl. She's starting to view America as her second home. She couldn't just sit around in her house in the UK.

"It was too depressing for her. This is all about moving forward with her life."

Cheryl is going to great lengths not to be spotted with close friend DEREK HOUGH.

He smuggled Chez out of the London Hotel in a blacked-out people carrier to the nearby Sunset Marquis at around 3am on Friday morning in a military-style operation.

Come on guys, the game is up. Who cares if you're pictured together? You're both single after all...

----------


## tammyy2j

Rebecca Creskoff has signed up for a guest role on Desperate Housewives.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the actress will appear in one episode of the show's upcoming seventh season.

Details of Creskoff's character have not yet been revealed but rumours have suggested that she will play an enemy of Susan (Teri Hatcher).

Creskoff is currently starring as Lenore in the HBO series Hung and has previously had roles in Law & Order, Jonas, Mad Men and Greetings From Tucson.

The new season of Desperate Housewives premieres on September 26 on ABC and Creskoff's episode is expected to air in October.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

Dazzle (31-08-2010), lizann (01-09-2010)

----------


## lizann

^ They look alot younger and airbrushed

----------


## tinatemplesmith

The promo clip is really modern. Desperate Housewives with a hint of Deadwood !  Also it's true they look super young, I wish I'll be a housewife!!

----------


## Perdita

Vanessa Williams has admitted that she was apprehensive about accepting the role in Desperate Housewives.

The actress, who recently joined the cast of the ABC series, revealed that she didn't appreciate a storyline involving Alfre Woodard's character Betty Applewhite.

Speaking to Entertainment Weekly, she said: "She had her son in chains in the basement. It was like, 'Really? Do we have to go there with our first black character?' 

"I honestly fell off the show after that. I think it was just so implausible and just an image that black folks don't want to see - their child chained and shackled in the basement." 

Last month, Williams said that she had no reservations about joining Desperate Housewives.

----------


## tammyy2j

It looks like things are getting serious between Desperate Housewives and Brian Austin Green: The ABC soap is giving his newbie character a family.

Sources confirm exclusively that Housewives boss Marc Cherry has tapped John Schneider to play the father of Green’s Bree-crushing contractor, Keith.

Schneider will appear in multiple episodes, beginning with this season’s seventh.

----------


## Perdita

Nancy Travis has signed up to appear in the new season of Desperate Housewives.

The Becker actress will star in several episodes of the drama, Entertainment Weekly reports.

She will play the mother of Brian Austin Green's character Keith, a decorator hired by Bree (Marcia Cross).

Earlier this week, it emerged that John Schneider will star in the show as Keith's father.

Travis and Schneider will make their Desperate Housewives debuts together in the seventh episode of the new season. The show returns on September 26 on ABC.

----------


## Perdita

DESPERATE Housewives are now taking desperate measures - as Teri Hatcher's cash-strapped character strips off for a seedy website. 

Mum-of-one Susan, played by Teri, 45 - dresses in lacy lingerie and cleans her house provocatively in front of a webcam for paying blokes to ogle. 

Then things get even more desperate when hubby Mike, who does not know of her secret gig, unexpectedly returns home. 

Luckily, she slams shut the laptop with her stiletto before he can clock what she's been up to - and the pair enjoy a raunchy sex session. The episode of the Channel 4 drama will hit UK screens next year. 


The Sun

----------


## tammyy2j

Cynthia Watros is going back to her nutcase roots. The House and Lost actress — who picked up an Emmy in 1998 for portraying psycho stalker Annie Dutton on Guiding Light — is headed to Desperate Housewives to play Bree’s (literally).

We’ll meet Watros’s character in Housewives‘ ninth episode when she accompanies Bree and new boytoy Keith (Brian Austin Green) on a double date. Rumor has it Watros’ escort for the evening is Keith’s pa, played by John Schneider.

----------


## alan45

Episode 3

  Spoiler:    Susan discovers that some of her sexy internet show moves are being copied by a competitor.

Meanwhile, Gabrielle hires a private detective to investigate an important matter, without telling Carlos; Lynette is stunned when Tom's doctor prescribes a rather unorthodox remedy for his depression and Renee invites a reluctant Bree to go clubbing with her.  


episode 4

  Spoiler:    Susan is horrified when she discovers that she has become the face of the provocative internet company she's been secretly working for and is now the cover model for their adverts.

Gabrielle tells her secret to her neighbours while Renee finds out that Bree is a grandmother and uses it to her advantage in an attempt to steal Keith away.

Lynette takes advantage of daughter Penny's generous offer to help look after the baby and Paul buys the home he shared with Mary Alice, against wife Beth's wishes.
  
Episode 5

  Spoiler:    Susan's days as an internet sensation may be coming to an end after she angers an important client and incurs the wrath of her boss, Maxine.

Renee and Gabrielle are headed for a smackdown after each of them reveals an intimate secret about the other to the wrong people.

Bree can't keep up with her younger lover Keith; Lynette is angry with Tom after he asks his mother to become the babyÂ¿s nanny without talking it over with her first and housewife Emma Graham puts on a cabaret show

----------


## tammyy2j

Desperate Housewives reportedly "pay homage" to Dallas with an upcoming 'Whodunnit?' plot.

According to TV Guide, the ABC show will mirror the classic 'Who Shot J.R.?' plot when Paul Young is gunned down in the final episode of the year next month. 

"Naturally, everyone on Wisteria Lane is a suspect," the site's Mickey O'Connor teased. "But most of the residents have rock-solid alibis."

It is thought the shooting will occur as Paul - played by Mark Moses - puts his dangerous plan into action on Wisteria Lane. 

O'Connor confirmed that the episode will see Beth's (Emily Bergl) identity as Felicia Tilman's (Harriet Sansom Harris) daughter revealed to the characters. 

He added: "Will anyone corroborate the story of Felicia Tillman's operative, who will be exposed in the aftermath?"

Marc Cherry previously teased that the episode would feature a "huge scene with tons of scary people - more extras than we've ever had."

----------


## Perdita

Larry Hagman is to appear as a guest star in Desperate Housewives in early 2011, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The veteran Dallas actor will play a love interest of Polly Bergen's character, who is the mother of Lynette Scavo (Felicity Huffman).

Hagman said: "I just decided, and am going to shoot next week." 

He also revealed that he has never seen an episode of the show, but has taken to TV-on-demand service Hulu to catch up.

He added: "I can watch a hundred episodes on my iPad. I never watch television, so I better get started so I can see what the show's all about."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Larry Hagman is to appear as a guest star in Desperate Housewives in early 2011, according to The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> The veteran Dallas actor will play a love interest of Polly Bergen's character, who is the mother of Lynette Scavo (Felicity Huffman).
> 
> Hagman said: "I just decided, and am going to shoot next week." 
> 
> He also revealed that he has never seen an episode of the show, but has taken to TV-on-demand service Hulu to catch up.
> 
> He added: "I can watch a hundred episodes on my iPad. I never watch television, so I better get started so I can see what the show's all about."


I thought he was really ill even dying at some stage

----------


## tammyy2j

Rochelle Aytes is to join the cast of Desperate Housewives in a recurring role.

Movieline reports that the actress will play a former love of Keith (Brian Austin Green) in at least three episodes.

The character will apparently have a hidden agenda and will clash with Keith's new girlfriend, Bree (Marcia Cross) when she arrives on Wisteria Lane.

Aytes previously played the recurring role of lawyer Alice Williams on ABC cop drama Detroit 1-8-7 and also starred in crime series The Forgotten. She has also made guest appearances in episodes of CSI: NY and Bones.

Desperate Housewives returns to ABC on January 2. Aytes is expected to make her debut appearance later that month.

----------


## alan45

Desperate Housewives may not be renewed for another season, US network ABC has announced.

The comedy drama, starring Teri Hatcher and Eva Longoria, has run for seven series so far, with producer Marc Cherry having signed a deal with ABC which takes the show up to 2013.

But ABC executive Paul Lee told the Television Critics Association the fate of the show, as well Brothers And Sisters and Detroit 1-8-7, hangs in the balance.

He lauded the quality of all three shows, but signalled that ratings are the issue as he decides on their return for the 2011-12 season.

However, he announced that Cougar Town, which stars Friends actress Courteney Cox, has been renewed for another season.

Other shows to have been recomissioned include Grey's Anatomy, The Middle, Modern Family and Private Practice

----------


## alan45

FRISKY Susan and Mike Delfino get raunchy in the open air on Desperate Housewives.
The pair, played by Teri Hatcher and James Denton, attempt to spice up their love life with some alfresco sex.

The lovers celebrate their anniversary early after Susan is given some bad news about her health from doctors.

They strip off under a blanket ready to get down to business - but their kinky fun is soon spoiled.



Susan and Mike are left red-faced as their lovemaking is interrupted by a group of civil war enthusiasts, who say they've booked the entire park.
The Wisteria Lane stalwarts are left shocked and red-faced as they are caught in the act by the Confederate troops.

The episode, called Searching, aired in the US last night. The seventh series returns to the UK in April on Channel 4.

(c) The Sun

----------


## tammyy2j

Emily Bergl has revealed that she shot three alternative endings to the most recent episode of Desperate Housewives.

Last night's episode saw Bergl's character Beth Young shoot herself in the head after deciding that she wanted to donate her kidney to Susan Delfino (Teri Hatcher). Writing on Twitter, the actress admitted that she did not know which ending would be broadcast.

"Just got back from NY and about to watch #desperatehousewives. We DID shoot 3 endings but they were different versions of how I offed myself," she said. "I don't even know how it's going down."

However, she added: "BUT this is NOT the last of Beth I promise."

Desperate Housewives will return to ABC on April 3.

----------


## Perdita

A jury should decide whether Nicollette Sheridan's character was unfairly written out of the hit show Desperate Housewives, a US judge has ruled.
With the actress looking on, Los Angeles Superior Court Judge Elizabeth Allen White tossed a couple of Nicollette's claims out, but said there was enough of a dispute about what led to her axe for the case to go to trial next month.
The star sued ABC and Housewives creator and executive producer Marc Cherry in April 2010.
Adam Levin, an attorney for the network and Cherry, argued that the decision to kill off Nicollette's character, Edie Britt, was made months before her argument with the show executive. He said the decision was made by Cherry and a small group in May 2008 and kept from others on the show to avoid ruining the surprise.
Sheridan's attorney, Mark Baute, disagreed and said the network's justification that it was a cost-cutting move didn't make sense since her character was killed off in a car accident in the middle of the season and she was still owed hundreds of thousands of dollars on her contract.
After listening to several minutes of arguments about disputed facts in the case, the judge said, "It's clear to the court that this is something that needs to go to a jury."
Her ruling threw out sexual harassment and assault claims, but Nicollette's attorneys will be able to seek damages on wrongful termination, battery and unlawful retaliation claims and can still seek punitive damages.
The trial is scheduled to begin on June 8.

PA

----------


## tammyy2j

Jonathan Cake has revealed that his romance on Desperate Housewives will encounter some problems.

Cake's character Chuck arrived on Wisteria Lane in the previous episode of the show and began flirting with Bree (Marcia Cross).

Speaking to TV Guide, Cake explained that Chuck is attracted to Bree's "wild" side.

"As a detective, he's sort of drawn to this woman who seems both quite proper and conservative and yet can't seem to stop herself from being drawn into these sort of crazy, lurid scenarios," he said. "There's sort of a wild streak in Bree somewhere that he thinks is really interesting."

However, Cake suggested that it will be difficult for the pair to figure out what their relationship means.

"They're trying to work out how they go about doing this tango together when they've already had a few other dance partners before," he said. "It's about trying to figure out what that means to them at this stage of life that they're both at... The course of true love doesn't run smooth for these two."

Cake also joked that Bree's previous partners have all faced problems after dating her, saying: "Sometimes, it made me think I better watch my back. Her beaus seem to come to a sticky end or something peculiar happens to them."

----------

